# Guess Who Visited My Local B&M?



## Raybird (Oct 17, 2008)

So I stopped at my neighborhood B&M saturday and Rocky Patel hands me an ITC 10th Anniversary Toro! Turned out to be a very interesting afternoon with detailed discussion of cigar blending, manufacture, etc. As you can see I scored some lanceros (the ITC's and Edge Lite were freebies!) and Rocky signed the box. I can see why he has become such a "star" in the cigar biz-he's very passionate about his cigars and seems like a very nice guy. Time well spent at the local B&M!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great story and pick-up! I've met Rocky before and he does seem like a real down to earth guy.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice pick up. Sounds like a nice guy, and a good time.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Thats cool


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice. I smoked a lancero edge maduro the other day and it was freekin awesome. That little baby packs some punch and flavors.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow sweet pickup


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome! Rocky is seriously a great guy.


----------



## Raybird (Oct 17, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Very nice. I smoked a lancero edge maduro the other day and it was freekin awesome. That little baby packs some punch and flavors.


I'll try the maduro next, so far I've only smoked one of the sun growns. The flavors are indeed awesome with these!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

That's pretty awesome!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice pickups and sounds like a great time. Lucky dog!!! Congrats.


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

nice pick up


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

john madden


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

That sounds like it was destined to happen. You don't just walk into a B&M and find RP handing you a smoke.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice pickup. Rocky is a great man and he's making some great products right now.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

No Rocky Road there


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very cool indeed. Nice score


----------



## KazzTheMurse (Aug 14, 2008)

thats awesome! I wish I had his signature!

and thoes gars!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great grab!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I love that lancero sampler


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Glad you had a nice time with "Mr Patel"!! Love that samplerbox of lanceros!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pickups!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Cool cigars....I love the Edge maduro....tasty


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

thats a cool deal. I like the rocky patel smokes


----------



## Tampadave (Oct 17, 2008)

I am so freakin jealous.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sounds like you had a great time. sweet haul


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

SWEET!


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

He's a really nice guy for sure. Some great smokes there, enjoy!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Great hit. I love Rocky Patel's


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice grab


----------

